# Financial Hardship - Form 1005



## lili2 (May 16, 2011)

Hi everyone 

I have lodged my Partner Visa Onshore and I am now looking to apply for a change in BVA conditions (working rights) based on Financial Hardship.

I am filling out Form 1005 and I have a few questions! 
Q20) What savings do you have available? - does this include my partners as he is the primary breadwinner at this time... Q24) What is your families weekly income? - as i do not have a 'weekly income' at this time i assume this refers to my partner, however he is paid monthly - do I just need to divide this in order to find out a weekly amount also with the weekly expenses, as most of our larger expenses are monthly? 
Q27) Provide the following info about your family in Australia NOT included in the application..Why cant they support you financially? - will this refer to my partner, or simply blood related family?

Also I understand you are to send in bank statements (yours and partners) as well as any bills/receipts etc.. do you have to send in a excel sheet aswell to show incoming/outgoing or is this just a suggestion? I am thinking about sending in our budget/statements over the course of 1 month, hopefully this will be enough as I dont want to overload? If someone could give me an idea of what documents they have sent - and been successful - that would be amazing! I would also be interested to know how hard it is to obtain a job after gaining these working rights, based on the knowledge that you are still only a 'Temporary Resident'...

Apologies for the MANY questions, I'm so keen to get out and work now and I dont want to write the wrong thing!!  Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## russellie (May 16, 2012)

Q20 yes - your partner is expected to support you (he promised to do so on the form he signed) so you must include his savings and proof (attach a bank statement).
Q24 - Yes, refers to your joint income so in this case your partner's income. Just divide what he earns in 4 weeks by 4 and attach his most recent payslip. Same with rent, bills - just give them a breakdown of what it costs weekly and attach proof - lease/home loan, car repayments.

Q27 - Yes your partner's family - because immigration assumes they are supportive of your relationship and your partner promising to support you for up to two years so they expect close family ie partner's parents to chip in and help if necessary. And they also want to make sure that your partner's parents are not earning massive amounts of money (basically anything over $160,000). So you could just mention that your partner's parents are retired or semi retired or whatever they are and paying off a homeloan or renting... If you also have blood family you can include a statement about why they cannot support you as well.

Basically cover all bases: that you have tried to find other ways to support the two of you fiancially but it just isn't feasible so you need permission to work.

If you're good with excel go for it - otherwise just do a statement. Always better to give too much then too little to immigation - never give them a reason to refuse you. One month of bills/expences/payslips etc should be good.

Yes you will find it more difficult to get work on a bridging visa and TR (but slightly easier). You might only be able to get jobs that don't require much training/casual jobs. But I suppose anything is better than nothing and it is for 24 months until you get PR then things would become much easier. Depends on how in demand your skills are I suppose.
Good luck.


----------

